# What to do with leftover flour from fried chicken?



## Julio

Hello,

I was wondering what to do with the left over flour from coating the chicken for friend chicken. I'm not sure if putting it back with the new unused flour or throwing it out or just putting it some where for later use again.

What do you do with the used flour?


----------



## katybar22

Julio said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what to do with the left over flour from coating the chicken for friend chicken. I'm not sure if putting it back with the new unused flour or throwing it out or just putting it some where for later use again.
> 
> What do you do with the used flour?


 
Throw it out!!!  Too many bad things in there and nothing good.


----------



## GB

You absolutely must throw it out. It is very dangerous to put it back in with the fresh and try to use it again. Trash it!


----------



## Katie H

I use some of it to thicken my cream gravy for fried chicken.  Otherwise I throw it out.  It's been contaminated with the juices from the chicken.


----------



## msmofet

if i will be making more fried chicken the next day i put my seasoned used chicken flour in the freezer and ONLY use it to coat more chicken for frying.


----------



## Julio

Thanks Everyone!

Now i know to use less flour when doing fried chicken


----------



## bonniestylin

I use it to thicken the chicken gravy. You have to put it through a strainer because there will be lumps from breading the chicken. The balance throw away, it is not safe to keep. If you have a great deal of flour left, maybe you are being too generous with the amount you start with.
[FONT=&quot]Bonnie Royster, GSD[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pour up all but 2 or 3 Tbls. of the oil....Toss in some of the flour and brown it....Add water, milk or some of both to make a flavorful gravy for mashed potatoes, or rice. Also good on biscuits.....Otherwise... Dispose of it along with all other Hazardous Materials.....


----------



## Constance

Uncle Bob said:


> Pour up all but 2 or 3 Tbls. of the oil....Toss in some of the flour and brown it....Add water, milk or some of both to make a flavorful gravy for mashed potatoes, or rice. Also good on biscuits.....Otherwise... Dispose of it along with all other Hazardous Materials.....



I agree completely. 

My grandma used to save the sack of flour she shook her chicken up in. Back then, they had pantries, and it was summertime, and her pantry started stinking something awful. Come to find out, she'd left a chicken liver in the flour sack. 
After that, she started throwing away the left over flour once she made the gravy.


----------



## shalinee

If it is seasoned flour left over from coating chicken, I would use it up to make a lovely savoury pancake to go with the chicken. If you don'tfeel like eating it then, heat it up the next morning for a good hearty breakfast. You can also add in some chopped spring onions and chopped chilis to the pancake batter. If you like you can add in a little baking powder, make the batter thicker to get a thicker pancake.


----------

